# Self Help RecoveryTips



## chuckbrando (Mar 27, 2013)

I continue to witness steps towards being fully healed from my DP/DR experience. It is an odd experience through which to go, however it has unearthed many underlying emotions and feelings that I had not previously worked through. Below is a list of tips that I have recently shared with a friend who is experiencing DP/DR. I am sharing them because they have helped me get to a point where I have hope for a brighter future and expectations for happiness. The list of what helped me is as follows:

1. Start seeing a therapist as soon as possible. Having someone to talk through my problems and feelings has really helped. Therapists also help hold you accountable for sticking to your program/plan for recovery

2. I would recommend reaching out to a psychiatrist. Ask about Zoloft. I can't say it will help your DP/DR, but it definitely helped my anxiety lessen significantly and once the anxiety left I could start working on DP/DR. If Zoloft is not what the doctor gives you ask what your options may be.

3. Get a planner and plan out every part of your day. Don't give yourself any time to think about how bad your symptoms are. If you want tips on things to include just ask and I will give you mine. It's important to write it out because it will hold you accountable and will also allow you to see all that you do every day.

4. Force yourself to get out of the house and socialize. Being around other people is very humanizing and will help integrate you into the world that doesn't have these symptoms.

5. Write in a journal every day.

6. Find something non-symptoms related and immerse yourself in it (I have done this with yoga and meditation)

7. Meditate. I can't stress to you enough how much this helps with anxiety, depression, and clarity. Find a class or a teacher because this will help hold you accountable and help you get the most out of it. Meditation has literally changed my life.

8. Find some physical activity to do every day. Walking, running, tennis, yoga, etc.

9. Say or listen to your affirmations every day (I do mine twice per day)

10. Start your day with a prayer and end your day with a prayer. Pray to whatever your higher power may be.

11. Make a list of all of the things you are grateful for. If you can't think of anything tell me and I will help.

12. Find pictures of yourself with loved ones having a good time.

13. YOU CANNOT DO ANY MORE RESEARCH ABOUT YOUR SYMPTOMS. Research only makes it worse. I PROMISE YOU. Any info you get from now on should come from a face to face meeting with a professional.

14. Find an advocate to check in with every day. This can be a family member, friend, fellow person with DP/DR

15. Find someone else to help. Reach out to someone on a self help website and give that person tips or comfort. Make this connection and you will feel better.

16. Establish a routine for each day.

Like I said these helped me and I think can help anyone improve his or her life just in general. These tips are things I should have been doing even before I had DP/DR. These are normal healthy things to do in order to live a happy and fulfilled life (at least in my opinion).

You can read my blog at: http://myhealingddranxiety.blogspot.com/


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

my psy prescribed be zoloft too, and as of now i got nothing but good from this drug. it's a miracle cure.

my symptoms reduce on a constant rate. i feel better and better.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

heartless said:


> my psy prescribed be zoloft too, and as of now i got nothing but good from this drug. it's a miracle cure.
> 
> my symptoms reduce on a constant rate. i feel better and better.


Maybe your DP/DR was due to depression  . My shrink said that I was maybe in depression and I answered : so when I will be cured of it these impressions will disappear ? And he says yes ... I think more and more of using AD to help me but he said thatit could help but I could heal without too .


----------

